
How To Do Everything Wrong - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.zahdoo.com/zahdoo/
======
forgotmypasswd
I thought it was going to be an article that would teach me how to fail fast.

~~~
tptacek
Instead it was just a demonstration of how to fail fast.

------
limmeau
I wish I could install a multi-hundred-megabyte Zahdoo Client application
instead.

